# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Liveshow: lắp dựng con 700x1600 x550 (mm)

## ABCNC

Tính ko khoe, mà lên 4rum ko post bài cũng buồn, hôm nay giới thiệu với các bác sô mới nhận, theo hợp đồng thứ Hai này phải giao, ặc ko biết có bể sô ko. Kích thước sản phẩm sau khi lắp dựng hoàn chỉnh là 700x1600x550 (mm).
Mới ra nhờ ông thợ chuyên cửa sắt làm cái khung kết cấu, sd sắt 30x30, đảm bảo cứng vững. Các bác chém thoải mái nhé. :Cool:  Tiếp tục cập nhật...

----------


## ahdvip

"Sắt 30x30 đảm bảo cứng vững" cái này chắc anh đan dày lắm đây ^^

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Đâu, ông thợ sắt nói vậy cứng lắm rồi bác, chắc ko đan thêm nữa  :Wink:

----------


## writewin

sắt 30 30 mạ kẽm dày khoản 1mm8, làm như vậy cũng chưa cứng lắm đâu anh, nên gia cố thêm ah, máy em sắt 100x100 dày 4mm em còn chưa thấy khoái ^^

----------

ABCNC

----------


## mig21

lót dép chờ tin mới từ bác, e cũng tính làm máy bằng sắt này nhưng không biết phải đan bao nhiêu mới đủ

----------

ABCNC

----------


## linhdt1121

hic,hôm nay e ra chỗ đồng lát,thấy 1 cây 80x80x4mm e thấy nó vứt đấy cả năm nay hôm nay ra nhìn kỹ chỉ hơi rỉ,lấy tay lau tí là lại hết.chắc sắt "xịn" vậy mà ko dám lấy vì thấy nó vẫn nhỏ,bac làm 30x30 thành công chắc AE trên đây theo bác hết,đỡ khối tiền sắt  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ga_cnc

muốn biết cứng không thì test là biết liền à, bác chủ thớt leo lên thanh ngang chính giữa nhúng nhúng thử xem  :Wink:  mà nhúng cẩn thận kẻo té nha bác  :Cool:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## solero

Bác cứ tiến hành theo cách mình đã chọn đi. Sau này gặp sự cố sẽ có thêm nhiều kinh nghiệm. Còn nếu cứ đẽo cày giữa đường thì sẽ lâu thành hình máy hơn.

Cái khái niệm cứng vững nó rộng lắm. Nếu các bác bảo là "Muốn phay được nhôm thì phải làm máy bằng sắt" thì chưa hẳn nó đã đúng. Một số máy làm bằng gỗ MDF vẫn phay được nhôm. Có điều nó phay được nhiều không, độ bền như thế nào thôi.




Theo em bác cứ tiến hành công việc như đã thiết kế. Áp dụng một số lời khuyên để chỉnh sửa nếu cần.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## biết tuốt

em tưởng bác hàn cái giá kê đồ hehe, con máy đầu tiên bao giờ cũng trả học phí , ngày xưa em trả tiền sắt khá nhiều , mà bác làm xong chưa? hôm nay thứ 6 thứ 2 bác giao hàng sao??

----------

ABCNC

----------


## jacky chain

Hic khung thế này nếu chạy gỗ cũng rung dữ lắm à. Em làm khung bằng thép I dày 8mm mà còn chưa yên tâm phải đan dày dày dù máy em khổ nhỏ thôi.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Nam CNC

-----Cứ theo bác Solero bình luận mà làm.

----- Tuỳ theo mục đích sử dụng mà tiến hành thôi, nếu lắp con máy để học hỏi thì cứ theo dự định mà tiến tới , sau này có yếu điểm gì tự mình rút ra bài học , hoặc người khác góp ý ở thời điểm đó sẽ chính xác hơn, em thì góp ý thêm đó là tiếp tục tiến tới theo dự định và tính toán thêm phần nâng cấp sau này ..... chẳng hạn chừa chổ nào để sau này lắp cái gì, nếu nó yếu thì có gì để chống đỡ, nếu bị sự cố thì phải tính đến phương pháp lắp ghép để sửa chửa ( nhiều bác lắp xong mỗi lần muốn sửa chi tiết nào đó là rã banh ta lông ra mới chỉnh được món đó thì không hay ).

----- Nếu xác định muốn ráp con may in ra tiền liền thì phải tính toán kỹ vì đã đầu tư kinh doanh thì không thể để phát sinh thêm nhiều chi phí, máy không có hiệu suất cao hay mất nhiều thời gian thì không hiệu quả sản xuất.


**** Khái niệm máy yếu hay khoẻ thì tuỳ thuộc người sử dụng , máy yếu thì chạy chậm, phay lớp mỏng thì cỡ nào cũng xong nhưng mất nhiều thời gian thôi , máy khoẻ thì tiết kiệm được thời gian.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## dhung

các bác bị bác chủ thớt phá rồi
1 là không post trong mục CNC 3-4 trục, 2 là đâu có nói dựng máy CNC, chỉ nói "lắp dựng con 700x1600 x550 (mm)"
chắc hơp đồng dựng con giừơng tủ gì đây  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, solero

----------


## solero

> các bác bị bác chủ thớt phá rồi
> 1 là không post trong mục CNC 3-4 trục, 2 là đâu có nói dựng máy CNC, chỉ nói "lắp dựng con 700x1600 x550 (mm)"
> chắc hơp đồng dựng con giừơng tủ gì đây


Nói mới để ý. Quả này anh em trúng vố to rồi.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Khà khà, cuối cùng bác dhung đã phát hiện ra. Thấy 4rum hơi buồn, nên phá chút. Nhưng mà qua đó có thể thấy thứ 1: ae trên này rất đam mê CNC, thấy cái gì cũng nghĩ đến CNC. Thứ 2: luôn chia sẽ với mọi người thông qua những lời khuyên (kể cả lo lắng cho sản phẩm của tui). THANKS.
Đúng như thư mục khoe đồ, sp được tạo từ CNC, mình sẽ tiếp tục cập nhật sản phẩm đc tạo chủ yếu từ CNC này, các bác đóan xem là cái gì nhé. Tất nhiên ko phải máy CNC :Wink:

----------

CKD, writewin

----------


## ahdvip

> Khà khà, cuối cùng bác dhung đã phát hiện ra. Thấy 4rum hơi buồn, nên phá chút. Nhưng mà qua đó có thể thấy thứ 1: ae trên này rất đam mê CNC, thấy cái gì cũng nghĩ đến CNC. Thứ 2: luôn chia sẽ với mọi người thông qua những lời khuyên (kể cả lo lắng cho sản phẩm của tui). THANKS.
> Đúng như thư mục khoe đồ, sp được tạo từ CNC, mình sẽ tiếp tục cập nhật sản phẩm đc tạo chủ yếu từ CNC này, các bác đóan xem là cái gì nhé. Tất nhiên ko phải máy CNC


Hic, ráng ngồi đọc từng bài, đến bài cuối thì mới ngộ ra, @@

----------


## ABCNC

Bữa giờ lu bu quá ko có tg đẻ up liveshow, tiếc nhứt là bỏ lỡ nhiều món hay hay ben mục "bán". Con 700x1600x550 đã lên đường, và đây là hình e nó

----------


## vanlam1102

em làm sắt 40x80, ko biết là dày bao nhiêu nhưng là loại dày nhất.
chạy 1 đầu spindle cân nặng khoảng hơn 1 Kg mà máy rung ầm ầm, e phải gia cố thêm,
bác tính toán lại đi. chắc mấy ông thợ sắt tưởng bác làm bàn ăn cơm ^^

----------


## ahdvip

> em làm sắt 40x80, ko biết là dày bao nhiêu nhưng là loại dày nhất.
> chạy 1 đầu spindle cân nặng khoảng hơn 1 Kg mà máy rung ầm ầm, e phải gia cố thêm,
> bác tính toán lại đi. chắc mấy ông thợ sắt tưởng bác làm bàn ăn cơm ^^


Bác này không theo dõi bài này, ^^, chủ thớt thử anh em thôi mà

----------


## ABCNC

Tiếp theo và hết


Mô hình này thì chủ yếu sử dụng cnc laser thôi. Hay za, coi như xong, sướng, bây giờ có nhiều tg hơn để tập trung làm 1 con CNC hoành tráng.

----------


## diy1102

Không hiểu sao ảnh của thớt không xem được.

----------


## ABCNC

Sau kì vậy ta, để up lại

----------

mig21, writewin

----------


## ABCNC

Tiếp theo đèn đuốc của e nó

----------

CBNN, conga, diy1102, huanpt, im_atntc, không gì là không thể, linhdt1121, mig21, mpvmanh, nhatson, occutit, solero, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## linhdt1121

tuyệt vời ông mặt trời.
bác cắt bằng router hay laze.vật liệu là gì vậy bác

----------


## ABCNC

> tuyệt vời ông mặt trời.
> bác cắt bằng router hay laze.vật liệu là gì vậy bác


Laser bác, vật liệu chính là tấm arcrylic

----------


## Nam CNC

Dữ quá , em chưa đủ tiền chơi nhà thật như vậy , mai mốt nhờ bác làm cái mô hình cho đỡ thèm ... sau đó nhịn ăn sáng để dành tiền mua nhà sau vậy ( chắc 1 chục đời chưa xong )

----------


## CKD

Cái mặt có phải là *đá* không vậy ta? Đợt tới về CT bác cho em nghía qua cái nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.L

kakakakak cao thủ lộ diện hí hí ^^ làm xong con này dư tiền làm con CNC khổ lớn zồi hé anh hé ^^

----------


## ABCNC

Hì, hì đâu ra mà nhiều dữ zay mrL, cở nửa con CNC nhỏ nhỏ thôi.
Bác CKD chơi đồ nồi đồng cối đá ko à, chứ bằng đá là khoan chết luôn, ván mdf phủ bên ngoài tấm mica màu thôi. E nó giờ đã lên sàn bất động sản, ở bên các chân dài òi. Bác muốn nghía thì lên sàn, rủ thêm bác Nam CNC nữa(sợ mấy ẻ dụ Bác ấy nhịn ăn sáng thiệt à nhe) mấy căn này ở CT chỉ tầm 5 con CNC của các bác thôi.

----------


## Mr.L

Anh Nam đại gia vào hốt hàng đêy chân dài cần thơ chờ đón anh ^^

----------


## thanhst

mô hình này bao nhiêu tiền bác,dựng cái này tính m vuông tính tính sản phẩm

----------


## writewin

chân dài có lông hay ko lông, ha ha, phải hỏi cho kỹ rồi kiếm đường vào, vụ vé máy bay 99k nghe có vẻ khó khăn quá MRL ơi

----------


## ABCNC

Mấy hum nay mắc làm e này nên đành tạm gác dự án cnc 1 vài tuần. Mà thấy dạo này các bác show dự án khủng nhiều quá, làm e cũng nóng mặt, dự là dựng luôn 2 con cnc chơi với các bác vậy  :Cool:

----------

CBNN, duonghoang, Gamo, katerman, mig21, Mr.L, nhatson, TLP

----------


## mig21

đẹp quá bác ABCNC ơi

----------


## ABCNC

Muốn chít với em này, làm 2 năm mới xong. Tình hình là phải nghiên cứu sắm con in 3D sớm.

----------

anhxco, CKD, duonghoang, katerman, mig21, mpvmanh, ngocsut, writewin

----------


## katerman

Cái mặt đường chưa ok, thiếu ổ gà  :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## mpvmanh

> Muốn chít với em này, làm 2 năm mới xong. Tình hình là phải nghiên cứu sắm con in 3D sớm.


Bác chủ thớt khéo tay quá.. Em cũng muốn có mấy bộ giống của bác, để cho mấy con tầu mô hình của em chạy vòng vòng.......

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## ABCNC

@Mpvmanh: Mấy con tàu đẹp thía, bác xếp nó vào thùng thì uổng thật. Mà bên ấy bây giờ yêu cầu tiêu chuẩn khí thải cao, mấy con này họ ko còn cho vận hành đâu  :Big Grin:  hay bác xuất về VN đi  :Wink:

----------

